
Arctic could be free of sea ice by 2040, 30 years sooner than expected - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2017/05/daily-chart?cid1=cust/ddnew/n/n/n/2017051n/owned/n/n/nwl/n/n/na/Daily_Dispatch/email&etear=dailydispatch
======
tdburn
So New beach front development coming online soon after?

